# Pulled it off last minute



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everyone-

Started planning my yard haunt several months back but found out in mid September that I needed to pack up and relocate from Virginia to New Hampshire (the timing stunk). I Was able to get moved in and still have time to set up a little something in the front yard.

Halloween 2006 pictures by denhaunt - Photobucket

Hope you all enjoy and happy Halloween!!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! Looks good. You don't need a lot to keep the spirit of Halloween alive... or undead as the case may be.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I know from personal experience how difficult it is to try and get a yard display setup after a big move, not an easy task to say the least, you should be commended!

Looks great!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice display! I love the tombstones.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice! Great fence.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. My original plans (when I had a larger front yard) included about 20 more tombstones and 6 more ground breakers (all of which now haunt my garage instead...seems such a shame!!)

What's kind of funny is that my new neighbors don't know me yet and I believe that they think the fence is real. I've gotten a few "funny" looks -but I guess we're all used to that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job..i like the skull heads on the fence. looks good at night too.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good JOB!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Rolling with what life gives you is an art. You did excellent.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW! All that after a big move? Hehe I bet the neighbors were like what kind of nut do we have for a neighbor. lol. 
The yard looks fantastic, especially after a big move. Great job!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Still looks great! even if you just moved. I had to do the same thing a few years back. Its tuff. you pulled it off very well! Can't wait to see next years!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody. It's nice to have your work appreciated.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Denhaunt. Great pics of your groundbreakers. Good to have you here in Virginia.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I love those groundbreakers... such vile things!


----------

